# Good vessel to mix 8 cups of oil + lye water



## cayosusa (Jun 22, 2020)

I will be using a stick blender so it would be about 10 cups total.  What type of mixing bowl, plastic jug, etc do you recommend to to mix that amount?  Also what to mic approx 10 ounces lye water in?  Can I use a two cup pyrex measuring cup for the lye solution?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 22, 2020)

I use a bucket (#2 or #5 in the triangle on the bottom) or even a plastic measuring bowl from the dollar store and for my larger batches or a large stainless pot.  Depends on how many pounds.  I don't measure by cups.  All soap should be measured by weight preferably by grams for accuracy.

Glass should never be used.  It can etch and explode.

If using someone's  recipe or from a book  be sure to run it through a soap calculator to avoid errors.


----------



## artemis (Jun 22, 2020)

Handled mixing bowls from the dollar store are great for making soap. This sounds like a lot of soap for a beginner-- have you been making soap for very long?

If you convert your recipe to percentages and enter them into a lye calculator, you can easily adjust the size of your batch.


----------



## cayosusa (Jun 22, 2020)

Used to make soap about 15 years ago - so considering myself a newbie.  I think you are right - will definitely take your advice and cut it down.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 22, 2020)

cayosusa said:


> I will be using a stick blender so it would be about 10 cups total.  What type of mixing bowl, plastic jug, etc do you recommend to to mix that amount?  Also what to mic approx 10 ounces lye water in?  Can I use a two cup pyrex measuring cup for the lye solution?



Home Depot in the paint section. Plenty of room to not have to worry about splashing and very sturdy.  Plastic measuring pitcher from dollar store for lye water.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 22, 2020)

I use dollar store mixing bowls with handle for the soap batter and the 4 cp measuring cup for lye.

If I'm making a big batch, I use a 2 gallon bucket I got from the grocery store deli.

I do like small paint cups for mixing different colors in. More room then disposable cups and easier to scrape out.


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 22, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> I use a bucket (#2 or #5 in the triangle on the bottom) or even a plastic measuring bowl from the dollar store and for my larger batches or a large stainless pot.  Depends on how many pounds.  I don't measure by cups.  All soap should be measured by weight preferably by grams for accuracy.
> 
> Glass should never be used.  It can etch and explode.
> 
> If using someone's  recipe or from a book  be sure to run it through a soap calculator to avoid errors.


Omg! How have I not heard of this exploding glass before? That’s terrifying! I’ve been mixing my lye in a Pyrex measuring cup!



shunt2011 said:


> I use a bucket (#2 or #5 in the triangle on the bottom) or even a plastic measuring bowl from the dollar store and for my larger batches or a large stainless pot.  Depends on how many pounds.  I don't measure by cups.  All soap should be measured by weight preferably by grams for accuracy.
> 
> Glass should never be used.  It can etch and explode.
> 
> If using someone's  recipe or from a book  be sure to run it through a soap calculator to avoid errors.


If I mix lye in plastic, won’t it melt?


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 22, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> If I mix lye in plastic, won’t it melt?



Not if its the right kind of plastic. Look on the bottom of the plastic container, you want one that has a 2 or 5 inside the triangle.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 22, 2020)

It’s summer (for many of us) and all the stores have those gallon sized pitchers for koolaid and what not. I got mine for $1 on clearance at Walmart several years ago and it’s been a perfect lye pitcher for me. Just double check that it’s has the right recycling # in the triangle (#2 or #5). Having a pitcher with a lid is also nice in case you need to walk away to deal with a phone call or family member who can’t wait a few minutes


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 22, 2020)

I’m glad I’ve been lucky I guess. I thought Pyrex was safe. Stainless, I assume is ok?


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 22, 2020)

Yes, stainless is good. Make sure it high quality stainless and not just a cheap stainless coating.
I lucked out and found a stainless pitcher made for mixing chemicals at a yard sale. Still kicking myself I didn't grab the bigger one too.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 23, 2020)

I know I'm going to get static for saying this, but I used an 8-cup Pyrex -- as many soapers do -- for 13 years. At that time, Pyrex was made of borosilicate glass. The new Pyrex is plain glass and it broke in a clean circle around the middle the first time I used it when I put the hot container into cold water in the sink! Dumb! I now use a re-purposed 7-lb plastic bucket that held coconut oil for my oils. I still use my old 2-cup or 4-cup Pyrex to make the lye solution because I want to see it clearly before combining with the oils. I tried a re-purposed 32 oz plastic NaOH container (#5) and it warped badly.

Here's a pic of a 4-cup heavy glass pitcher I bought at a garage sale. See how badly the glass is etched? The owner must have been a soaper! I luv it!








cayosusa said:


> Used to make soap about 15 years ago - so considering myself a newbie.


Well we've got a lot of Newbies here, so you're in good company! When you have time, please go to the *Introduction Forum* and tell us a little about yourself and your soaping experience so we can properly welcome you SMF. It also helps us to help you when we know more about you.


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 23, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I know I'm going to get static for saying this, but I used an 8-cup Pyrex -- as many soapers do -- for 13 years. At that time, Pyrex was made of borosilicate glass. The new Pyrex is plain glass and it broke in a clean circle around the middle the first time I used it when I put the hot container into cold water in the sink! Dumb! I now use a re-purposed 7-lb plastic bucket that held coconut oil for my oils. I still use my old 2-cup or 4-cup Pyrex to make the lye solution because I want to see it clearly before combining with the oils. I tried a re-purposed 32 oz plastic NaOH container (#5) and it warped badly.
> 
> Here's a pic of a 4-cup heavy glass pitcher I bought at a garage sale. See how badly the glass is etched? The owner must have been a soaper! I luv it!
> 
> View attachment 47187


Ok. I’ve been using a 2 cup Pyrex for mixing my lye. Just made my 13th batch of soap. It’s a little etched, but it seems to be holding ok. I like it because I can see the sugar and lye dissolve. Now I’m kind of confused. Is it ok to keep using?
my apologies if this is high jacking the OP.


----------



## JoeyJ (Jun 23, 2020)

The ultra-clear plastic jugs look good but also go brittle... even tho they are the right number underneath
 Also have used oval-type 2 litre icecream buckets , clean 1L yoghurt pot, and margarine containers for sectioning off colours. I have used those bulk gravy or soup-mix buckets, like restaurants or cafes use, old lye buckets... actually started off using a 20 year old pyrex jug (I have stopped). 

Have also used plastic buckets, and whereas a bit of depth is good, got soap burns where my arm accidentally touched the edge..so they have been repurposed to dirty soap equipment holders!



Zany_in_CO said:


> I know I'm going to get static for saying this,



...yep, what she said 



TashaBird said:


> Ok. I’ve been using a 2 cup Pyrex for mixing my lye. Just made my 13th batch of soap. It’s a little etched, but it seems to be holding ok. I like it because I can see the sugar and lye dissolve. Now I’m kind of confused. Is it ok to keep using?
> my apologies if this is high jacking the OP.


Same, but I ended up finding a dark coloured icecream bucket was just as good for seeing lye flakes. Could you sit it inside a larger plastic tub while you stir so that if it does shatter you wont get burnt?


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 23, 2020)

JoeyJ said:


> Same, but I ended up finding a dark coloured icecream bucket was just as good for seeing lye flakes. Could you sit it inside a larger plastic tub while you stir so that if it does shatter you wont get burnt?


I’ve been keeping it sitting on a folded towel. I could put Pyrex measuring cup with lye into something else until I can find something. I really like that Pyrex measuring cup for the lye. Oh well.


----------



## Susie (Jun 23, 2020)

Pyrex is no longer a safe material to mix lye in.  It just isn't.  The day is coming when it will fail.  Not maybe, it will.  Hopefully it just cracks and all the lye runs out rather than a more "explosive" failure.

I use paint buckets or a stainless steel pot to mix my lye in, depending if I am masterbatching for multiple loaves or not.  

Please make safe decisions, regardless of what good luck some certain people are having.  You would think they would learn after the first cup broke, but apparently not.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 23, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> Omg! How have I not heard of this exploding glass before? That’s terrifying! I’ve been mixing my lye in a Pyrex measuring cup!
> 
> 
> If I mix lye in plastic, won’t it melt?



Pyrex is not made like it was years ago.  I would absolutely not use glass.   I had a glass pyrex measuring cup explode from being etched from making chai tea in it for a bit over a year.   You can see the etching on the cup.    It is irresponsible for anyone to promote it and extremely dangerous.    Plastic won't melt as long as it's #2 or #5.   I mix my lye in the tall plastic Ziploc containers.  They have lids so after dissolving the lye I set the lid on it if I don't have a masterbatch made.    I have stored the containers for several weeks with lye in them (Placed in a bucket just to be safe) with no issues.   Glass is a big no for your own safety.


----------



## artemis (Jun 23, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> I’ve been keeping it sitting on a folded towel. I could put Pyrex measuring cup with lye into something else until I can find something.



Empty out your sink before soaping. Put your containers in the sink and mix up your lye solution right there. If anything goes wrong, there's a little protection of the lye solution already being in the sink and not spilling out over a counter top. I don't use glass for my lye, but I still mix the solution in my sink.


----------



## SPowers (Jun 23, 2020)

Since starting almost 7 weeks and 13 batches ago I have been using an 'old' pyrex 4-cup measure for my lye.  It seems ok but after reading all this last night, I ordered a polypropylene 1000 gr pitcher for the lye.  It arrives tomorrow or Thursday... no sense in taking chances


----------



## mtinetti61 (Jun 23, 2020)

cayosusa said:


> I will be using a stick blender so it would be about 10 cups total.  What type of mixing bowl, plastic jug, etc do you recommend to to mix that amount?  Also what to mic approx 10 ounces lye water in?  Can I use a two cup pyrex measuring cup for the lye solution?



I mix my lye water in a deep rubbermaid container using a long plastic spoon.  This keeps the fumes more inside the container than outside of it.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 23, 2020)

I know this thread has mostly been about what to mix lye water in etc., but I just want to point out, you should always measure your oils, lye/water solution, etc., in weight and not volume. Since you said 'cups' I'm not sure. Get a good scale for soapmaking along with not using glass to mix your lye solution in. 

I know others do it, but I'm of the opinion that just because you CAN do something doesn't mean you SHOULD. Just because something untoward hasn't happened to others that are using glass mixing containers YET (no matter how long they've been doing it), doesn't mean it won't...


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 23, 2020)

SPowers said:


> Since starting almost 7 weeks and 13 batches ago I have been using an 'old' pyrex 4-cup measure for my lye.  It seems ok but after reading all this last night, I ordered a polypropylene 1000 gr pitcher for the lye.  It arrives tomorrow or Thursday... no sense in taking chances


I’m 7 weeks and 13 batches in too!


----------



## Rachel M. (Jun 23, 2020)

Susie said:


> Pyrex is no longer a safe material to mix lye in.  It just isn't.  The day is coming when it will fail.  Not maybe, it will.  Hopefully it just cracks and all the lye runs out rather than a more "explosive" failure.
> 
> I use paint buckets or a stainless steel pot to mix my lye in, depending if I am masterbatching for multiple loaves or not.
> 
> Please make safe decisions, regardless of what good luck some certain people are having.  You would think they would learn after the first cup broke, but apparently not.


 

What if I'm using a plastic container to mix my lye in and the container that my oils are in that I mix in is glass? Is that any safer?


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 23, 2020)

Rachel M. said:


> What if I'm using a plastic container to mix my lye in and the container that my oils are in that I mix in is glass? Is that any safer?


Not really, the raw soap still has active lye and the glass will eventually etch, and most likely shatter at some point.


----------



## Rachel M. (Jun 23, 2020)

jcandleattic said:


> Not really, the raw soap still has active lye and the glass will eventually etch, and most likely shatter at some point.



Well, this is good to know. My husband bought me a giant glass measuring cup last night to make soap for my 3lb mold, since I'm uncoordinated and really need something with a spout to not drip. At least since I haven't used it yet I can navigate it to my baking cupboard instead.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 23, 2020)

Rachel M. said:


> Well, this is good to know. My husband bought me a giant glass measuring cup last night to make soap for my 3lb mold, since I'm uncoordinated and really need something with a spout to not drip. At least since I haven't used it yet I can navigate it to my baking cupboard instead.


Use plastic measuring bowls from the dollar store. They have a spout and handle. Glass is just not worth the risk. As I stated, I had a glass measuring cup shatter with tea in it. The tea had etched the glass. I could see the discoloration but didn’t give it a thought. Can’t imagine having lye or raw soap batter do that.


----------



## artemis (Jun 23, 2020)

Rachel M. said:


> Well, this is good to know. My husband bought me a giant glass measuring cup last night to make soap for my 3lb mold, since I'm uncoordinated and really need something with a spout to not drip. At least since I haven't used it yet I can navigate it to my baking cupboard instead.



I know you said you're not going to use it, just thought it worth mentioning anyway for others considering it: another downside to the "giant glass measuring cup" style mixing bowl is that is heavy! Which makes it harder to hold on to when you are pouring your batter into the mold, and more likely to be dropped.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 23, 2020)

Below is a link to a very informative post I wrote 2 years ago about the dangers of using glass to mix lye solution. It is filled with posts from different soapers that have had their Pyrex and Pampered Chef glass pitchers break/shatter when soaping, and I also included in the post a handful of different educational links that explain what lye does to glass.

As I always say, mixing lye in glass is like playing Russian Roulette. You never know when it's going to go boom. 

Here's the link to my post: *





						What do you use to mix your Lye and Water?
					

OH, I just thought of a question,  after melting my oil, I pour it into a glass measure cup, ( I've been making small batches and experimenting until I find something I like), as the contents in the pot are shallow, and I've had a few splashes on my face  with the stick blender. (on that note, I...



					www.soapmakingforum.com
				



*

IrishLass


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 23, 2020)

IrishLass said:


> Below is a link to a very informative post I wrote 2 years ago about the dangers of using glass to mix lye solution. It is filled with posts from different soapers that have had their Pyrex and Pampered Chef glass pitchers break/shatter when soaping, and I also included in the post a handful of different educational links that explain what lye does to glass.
> 
> As I always say, mixing lye in glass is like playing Russian Roulette. You never know when it's going to go boom.
> 
> ...


Wow!! Thank you!!
So now I’m trying to search online, because store shopping is difficult right now. I like the way my two quart Pyrex measuring bowl/cup has a spout for pouring. What are good qualities to search for, or links to your favorite tools?


----------



## LBV (Jun 24, 2020)

I use stainless steel bowls for mixing my lye. I also went and purchased stainless steel jugs for mixing my soaps in. I went for commercial food prep equipment. I am really happy with my purchase. If is easy to pour and work with.


----------



## Susie (Jun 24, 2020)

If you think you are in this for the long haul, go ahead and invest in commercial food prep equipment.  It is an investment.  A spendy one.  But you keep resisting the idea of buying mixing bowls and measuring cups from the dollar store.  Any reason why?  

I happily use my leftover lard pails to mix in as they have a bail to hold on to, and is bendy enough that I can make a spout with them.  And I use paint cups from Home Depot to mix colors in.  I do have the plastic handled mixing bowls from Dollar Tree for when I run out of clean stuff, or need it for swirls.   If I am making the 10 lb batches, I have a stainless steel stock pot, as it has handles on both sides, although it lacks a pour spout.

You don't have to spend a fortune to have good equipment.  Just pay attention to the materials it is made from, and you will be safe and happy with it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 24, 2020)

I use these for my lye if I don't have masterbatch done.   



			https://www.amazon.com/Ziploc-Twist-Container-Medium-Pack/dp/B010OVMETY/ref=sr_1_7?crid=T5HH0A8MXVDO&dchild=1&keywords=ziploc+storage+containers&qid=1593003060&sprefix=ziploc+storage%2Caps%2C210&sr=8-7
		


These for making my 60 oz oil batch



			https://www.dollartree.com/plastic-mixing-bowls-with-handles-2frac12-qt/858618
		


Plastic buckets from Menard's, Home Depot or my stainless pot for really big batches.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 24, 2020)

I have been using this for about 2 years and I really like it. Amazon.com: OXO Good Grips Batter Bowl: Mixing Bowls: Kitchen & Dining  It is will hold a batch of 40-42 ounces of oils. If I need something for a bigger batch, I use a repurposed bucket as mentioned above. I use plastic 4 cup measuring cups I bought at WalMart and they have held up well for splitting and coloring.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 24, 2020)

Here are mine:

The middle pot is my main pot (stainless steel). I bought it way back in 2005 from Sur La Table. It has a 6-qt capacity if filled all the way to the top, but for all practical purposes, it soaps up to 4 qts of batter quite comfortably... basically, anywhere from a 1-lb batch up to a 5-lb batch.  It doesn't have a pour spout, but I've never actually had any trouble pouring into my molds due to the handle on the side, which is a great asset to have on any soaping pot. It can also be heated directly on the stove up to medium heat, which is wonderfully handy.

The one on the right is a Pampered Chef stainless steel double-boiler pot, which soaps up to 1 quart of batter comfortably (a 1.3 lb batch). I use this for M&P, small batches of CP, my HP shave soap, and also for liquid soap-making. It can also be used on direct heat, as well as in the oven.

The plastic OXO one on the left soaps up to 2 quarts (a 2.7 lb batch) comfortably. The handle and pour spout are great assets 







IrishLass


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 24, 2020)

IrishLass said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> The middle pot is my main pot (stainless steel). I bought it way back in 2005 from Sur La Table. It has a 6-qt capacity if filled all the way to the top, but for all practical purposes, it soaps up to 4 qts of batter quite comfortably... basically, anywhere from a 1-lb batch up to a 5-lb batch.  It doesn't have a pour spout, but I've never actually had any trouble pouring into my molds due to the handle on the side, which is a great asset to have on any soaping pot. It can also be heated directly on the stove up to medium heat, which is wonderfully handy.
> 
> ...


I’m ordering plastic ones tonight. I’ve been lucky so far I suppose. I’ve had enough painful learning mistakes lately. I don’t need a disastrous one! Thank you for all the info!


----------

